# Ridgid k-400



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Were not really into the drain cleaning so much as we are other services. I got something in the mail for a ridgid k-400 drain machine, Anyone have one or owned one at one time? What would they work best for?:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sink machine ,like the Gen. mini rooter. No good for main lines.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The K-400 really isn't much of a machine...

It's a real middle of the road machine which makes it fairly useless...

It is too big for tubs and sinks...
Yet too small for mains....

That means that you are going to need 2 additional machines to get decent coverage on drain cleaning...

I would suggest a K-3800 with 3 drums loaded with 1/4", 3/8", & 1/2" for the smaller drains, and a K-7500 for mains...

Then you don't need a k-400 at all and they can keep selling them to the handy hacks at Home Cheapo...:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

imo there are better machines for just about everything. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> imo there are better machines for just about everything. breid.................:rockon:


 Everything? I bought a small hand held Ridgid with the 3/8" cable and i was able to clear out showers and sinks no problems. Will i be able to clear out sewers 3" to 4" from building to street?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a dumpster out back that will fit a K-400 
We run into a bunch of those Home owner machines their starting become just like the little hand cranks all kinked up and tossed in the corner.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If you can get it for real cheap, why not? Just don't put alot of faith in it, cause it's going to let you down.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

just what i said. i use a k-38 for small drains, also. will you be able to clear 3" or 4" drains? not today and tomorrow ain't looking good either. get a mainline machine. i'm a k-60 boy. the drum boys can list their poison. i looked at k-400/300 series, i could not find a fit. a need. may just be me. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

When I went on my own, I was flat broke and needed a machine, any machine. I picked up a k400. Small stuff its ok, cable can be a bit stiff at times. Big stuff, lol! Not a mainline machine but I make do with it until a find a decent price on a real machine. I've had to use some real ingenuity to get the job done at times but if you can get it cheap it will get you started. But plan on upgrading quickly. I modified mine and still use it (bigger motor).


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The first machine I bought was a K-400. Like any tool knowing how to use it is key. I have cleared many *SINK* lines with it. Buy a small hand machine for tubs. I still use the 400 often. I like the low RPMs easy to control. 

I recently bought a K-1500 for mainline.

I have used a K-3800 and no doubt it is a good set-up for small drains, but the cost vs. K-400 for a small shop with limited funds is an easy call.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Indie said:


> The first machine I bought was a K-400. Like any tool knowing how to use it is key. I have cleared many sunk lines with it. Buy a small hand machine for tubs. I still use the 400 often. I like the low RPMs easy to control.
> 
> I recently bought a K-1500 for mainline.


I have got to get me a K-400, them sunk lines give my general mini rooter problems. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have got to get me a K-400, them sunk lines give my general mini rooter problems. :laughing:


That is what I get for not proofing my iPhone auto correct.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have got to get me a K-400, them sunk lines give my general mini rooter problems. :laughing:


Sunk lines lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> The first machine I bought was a K-400. Like any tool knowing how to use it is key. I have cleared many *SINK* lines with it. Buy a small hand machine for tubs. I still use the 400 often. I like the low RPMs easy to control.
> 
> I recently bought a K-1500 for mainline.
> 
> I have used a K-3800 and no doubt it is a good set-up for small drains, but the cost vs. K-400 for a small shop with limited funds is an easy call.


Exactly so you end up with 3 machines instead of 2... :yes:

To me space and weight was a premium on my van and 2 machines was what I wanted...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Exactly so you end up with 3 machines instead of 2... :yes:
> 
> To me space and weight was a premium on my van and 2 machines was what I wanted...



Did you buy the machines? 

We can't all get what we want. If I had a boss with the money, I would buy a 3800 with the various drums. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Did you buy the machines?
> 
> We can't all get what we want. If I had a boss with the money, I would buy a 3800 with the various drums. :yes:


No but i did blow off several places that had approached me because I didn't like the equipment they had... :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> No but i did blow off several places that had approached me because I didn't like the equipment they had... :yes:



That is a respectable choice. The problem here is many are speaking of what is affordable at this time. 

What would it cost to have your set up?

I might need to upgrade and I am used to the K-3800.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Exactly. The k400 was affordable just starting out on my own. I would have loved to start out with a shiny new k1500 and a small sink machine but was a fresh startup with very little capital so the k400 was the best option on an inexpensive machine. No its not the best, far from it, but I have modified it and gotten very good with it and can really make it work. I won't say that I'll always use it but for soft stoppages its lightweight and gets the job done.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> That is a respectable choice. The problem here is many are speaking of what is affordable at this time.
> 
> What would it cost to have your set up?
> 
> I might need to upgrade and I am used to the K-3800.


Why not call or, e-mail Allen Coleman and see what they have available.
They might even have a used/reconditioned one.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

incarn. get on ebay and craigslist every day. i bought all off my drain tools there. don't be afraid to bid low, real low. breid................:rockon:


----------



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ridgid k 400*

:no:.....COCO.....HI.....LISTEN I THOUGHT I GOT A GOOD DEAL BY GETTING THIS MACHINE.......AND THE ONLY THING I GOT WAS AGGRAVATION......STAY AWAY FROM IT.....YOUR BETTER OFF....


----------

